# Cable convertisseur USB Parallèle compatible.



## Chris92 (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Ayant récupéré une vieille imprimante HP Laserjet 4L avec port parallèle. Je me suis renseigné un peu partout sur le net et chaque fois la compatibilité Mac n'est pas vraiment assurée alors, vu que j'ai trouvé ce que je cherchais avec toutes les précisions possibles, je vais en faire profiter ceux que cela intéresse. Il faut aller voir ici : http://www.abix.fr/xxdisplayproduct.asp?ccode=151040
L'imprimante a été reconnue de suite.
La liste d'imprimantes compatibles est assez longue, dans toutes les marques et je suppose que comme toujours elle n'est pas exhaustive.
En espérant que cela aura quelque utilité...


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir

C'est effectivement très intéressant. L'adaptateur USB-IEEE1284 compatible Mac que j'avais trouvé il y a deux ans était trois fois plus cher que celui-ci.


----------



## Chris92 (29 Septembre 2007)

En plus &#231;a marche sans driver particulier, le logiciel d'origine (GimpPrint) g&#232;re l'imprimante !
Le driver HPLaserJet_v5_5_2 touv&#233; sur le site HP et install&#233; "au cas o&#249;" sur le portable ne semble rien apporter de plus que GimpPrint seul sur le PowerMac.


----------



## Al_Copett (30 Septembre 2007)

Pour info, j'utilise personnellement un convertisseur USB/IEEE-1284 d'un fabricant allemand qui s'appelle Digitus, plus le pilote pour une HP Deskjet500. Le même fabricant a un convertisseur USB/RS-232 fourni avec un pilote et une librairie qui permet de le programmer en C avec Xcode sous Mac OSX 10.4, ce qui ouvre pas mal de possibilités pour rendre compatible avec un Mac des vieux périphériques.


----------



## Lala22 (23 Juin 2008)

Al_Copett a dit:


> Pour info, j'utilise personnellement un convertisseur USB/IEEE-1284 d'un fabricant allemand qui s'appelle Digitus, plus le pilote pour une HP Deskjet500. Le même fabricant a un convertisseur USB/RS-232 fourni avec un pilote et une librairie qui permet de le programmer en C avec Xcode sous Mac OSX 10.4, ce qui ouvre pas mal de possibilités pour rendre compatible avec un Mac des vieux périphériques.




Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle ici! Je cherchais sur le net apres un driver pour  le cable USB/IEEE-1284 de Digitus pour mon Imac mac ox 10.5.2... et je suis tombé sur ce forum.
Est-ce que vous pouver m'aider?
J'essaye de connecter un scanner A3 Epson-12000 sur mon imac.
Le driver avec le cable ne marche pas, je n'arrive meme pas a l'ouvrir.
Merci de m'aider a trouver une solution!
Bien a vous,
Lala22


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Concernant le câble USB/IEEE-1284 de Digitus, je n'ai pas d'information sur la puce utilisée, et je ne peux donc rien affirmer de définitif.

Toutefois, il faut savoir que:
- Un certain nombre d'adaptateurs USB/IEEE-1284 ne peuvent fonctionner qu'avec des imprimantes, parce que les fonctions ECP/EPP ne sont que partiellement supportées. C'est notamment le cas des adaptateurs basés sur les puces PL-2305.
- Un nombre conséquent de scanners fonctionnant sur interface parallèle n'utilisent pas cette interface de manière standard, et nécessitent de ce fait un driver spécifique qui pilote directement le matériel (sur les PC) pour pouvoir communiquer. Le fait qu'on soit sur Mac et que l'interface appartienne à un adaptateur USB (et non à la carte mère) complique énormément le problème.
- L'interface parallèle (IEEE-1284) devient obsolète.

De ce fait, si la solution impliquant ce type de scanner et cet adaptateur (ou un modèle compatible) n'est pas déjà proposée par EPSON, par Digitus ou par un éditeur de logiciel (même occasionnel), il paraît peu probable qu'on puisse faire fonctionner la configuration.


----------



## Chris92 (23 Juin 2008)

Une petite recherche Msieur Google "driver epson" et voilà le résultat :
Epson GT-12000 : Pilotes et logiciels
Si cela ne fonctionne pas il faut peut-être échanger le convertisseur ?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Pour que ça fonctionne, il faudrait déjà que le pilote IEEE-1284 d'Epson s'adresse au pilote USB de l'adaptateur Digitus... À mon avis, ce n'est pas gagné, et le problème risque aussi de se poser avec les adaptateurs USB d'autres marques.

Il faut seulement espérer qu'Epson aura pris en charge certains de ces adaptateurs dans ses nouveaux drivers (je suis peut-être trop pessimiste, mais je n'y crois pas).


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Juin 2008)

Le convertisseur USB-IEEE1284 dont je parlais dans mon post de la fin du mois de septembre 2007 est le modèle DC-USB-PM1-VPR 2.0. Si je me rappelle bien, il n'y avait pas de driver à charger.
Le seul driver dont j'ai eu besion, c'est celui pour une Deskjet 500 de Gutenprint pour Mac OSX.

Pour PA5CAL
Le micro-contrôleur, le PL-2305, sur lequel il est basé est fabriqué par Prolific Technology Inc. selon l'application "Informations Système" de Mac OSX.

DIGITUS

Welcome to Prolific


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2008)

Bon, alors si c'est un PL-2305, je crois que ce n'est pas gagné.

J'en ai un chez moi, et j'ai décortiqué l'affaire avec la doc du constructeur, XCode et des programmes de test faits-maison... Il s'avère que la puce a été conçue pour s'adresser aux imprimantes, et que tous les signaux de la prise parallèle ne sont pas contrôlables.

Il en a résulté que mon scanner parallèle Plustek (dont j'avais par ailleurs tous les éléments pour faire un driver pour Mac) ne pouvait pas être contrôlé par l'adaptateur.


----------



## Lala22 (24 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup les gas! J'ai télécharger le driver pour le scanner mais le mac ne le trouve pas. Meme branché, il dit qu il n y a pas de connection. Donc le cable ne marche pas tout seul. Il faut un driver pour le cable mais je n'arrive pas a le faire aller! HMMMMM 
Je vais essayer de trouver un cable epson qui pourrais peut etre marcher.
Merci et a bientot


----------



## le lyonnais (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
ton post est très interessant, puisque j'ai le même blème.
vieux mac os9.2 avec imprimante Epson stylus color 600.
j'ai le cable. le pilote de l'imprimante est installé. dans connecteur je vois bien l'epson mais à droite il n'y a pas de port.
dois-je installé un des pilotes mentionné sur le site marchand ?
ou cela vient il du cordon qui n'a pas été acheté sue ce site ?
merci


----------



## Invité (2 Juillet 2008)

le lyonnais a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ton post est très interessant, puisque j'ai le même blème.
> vieux mac os9.2 avec imprimante Epson stylus color 600.
> j'ai le cable. le pilote de l'imprimante est installé. dans connecteur je vois bien l'epson mais à droite il n'y a pas de port.
> ...



T'es sûr d'avoir toutes les extensions contenant "usb" et "epson" dans ton dossier "extensions" ?

Ps : t'aurais plus de réponse dans "classic" je pense.


----------



## elmiro (17 Février 2009)

bonjour

Je relance le sujet car j'ai lême problème un mac en 10.4 et une imprimante laser A3 HP8550N hors le cable convertisseur décris plus haut n'est pas compatible.

Avez vous une idée pour que je puisse faire fonctionner cette imprimante sur mon mac ?


----------



## Al_Copett (17 Février 2009)

Elmiro, on parle de 2 modèles différents de convertisseurs USB/IEEE_1284. Auquel fais-tu référence ?


----------



## JMCV (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter chez abix un cable usb/centronic pour connecter mon mac book pro avec une HP Deskjet 350
Lorsque je connecte la fiche Centronic à l'imprimante cela coupe l'alimentation électrique de l'imprimante !
Donc impossible d'imprimer bien que le mac reconnaisse l'imprimante.
Solution ???
Merci de votre aide


----------

